# Stevens-Radtrikot von Santini, blau, NEU, Profiqualität



## hausmeister_b (22. Juni 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22173&item=5211710920&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Stevens-Radtrikot
Beschreibung

Neues ungetragenes Stevens-Radtrikot "Classico". Hersteller ist SMS-Santini. Größenangabe auf dem Einnäher ist 48/L (mir 1,90m schlanker Mensch passt es). Drei Rückentaschen und 3/4-Reißverschluss. Neupreis 54,90.

Siehe auch: http://www.radsportvonhacht.de/bK_Stev_claskz.htm

Greetz
Hausmeister


----------

